# Jobs involving computers



## Nyght_wolf (Oct 15, 2009)

I am a little young, trying to find careers in advance. I don't think I could get a job that doesn't involve computers. What should I learn in advance and what jobs are out there for me? :4-dontkno

I have thought of graphic designing (not enough creativity)

Let me know, thanks


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

Nyght_wolf said:


> I am a little young, trying to find careers in advance. I don't think I could get a job that doesn't involve computers. What should I learn in advance and what jobs are out there for me? :4-dontkno
> 
> I have thought of graphic designing (not enough creativity)
> 
> Let me know, thanks


Since you're young, it's good to learn as much as you can. Learn the hardware side. Learn a bit of software/programming. 

Once you get into college, you should know enough to pick your poison and be an expert on those area. 

Like I have suggested to others on here, once you go to college, pick either hardware or software and concentrate on those areas. 

As for graphic design, it's a fun field but not a very stable job market. Most companies outsource graphic artists. They don't usually employ a FT graphics person in house. 

Good luck kiddo!!!


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

As blackbeagle said go to college... Learn either programming or hardware side.. but I will suggest you that for example you choose software side, please don't completely neglect the hardware side.. In today's world you will have more chances to excel if you have a specialization or multiple degrees in various fields..


----------

